# Plow vs Pusher



## nliput (Oct 22, 2010)

I am trying to decide on what to buy for my skidsteer. What do you think is better a plow or a pusher. Thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site. What kind of plowing do you do? What kind of skid? This will help us help you lol.
And where are you in Colorado?
Robert


----------



## nliput (Oct 22, 2010)

We plow large commercial sites about 300,000 to 500,000sqft. It would be going on a bobcat 853. Were out of southwest Littleton. Thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

853, I am sure that is a single speed right?
I would say a 8ft pusher would be your best bet. Going to be a little slow if it is a single speed but if you have it use it.
Robert


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1094897 said:


> 853, I am sure that is a single speed right?
> I would say a 8ft pusher would be your best bet. Going to be a little slow if it is a single speed but if you have it use it.
> Robert


X's 2. Dedicated snow tires will greatly improve your production, but if working by the hour I wouldnt bother.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

we have a 10 ft pusher on our 873 and it works awsome. i dont know if your machine is the same hp or not but if you have less hp might want to consider the 8ft pusher. but i would deff go with the pusher.


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

I use the same machine with an 8' box and it works fine.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

msu1510;1094916 said:


> we have a 10 ft pusher on our 873 and it works awsome. i dont know if your machine is the same hp or not but if you have less hp might want to consider the 8ft pusher. but i would deff go with the pusher.


I agree with msu1510


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Has anyone ever welded or bolted sides onto a power angle instead of using a conventional pusher and put it on the skid steer. I am having the same dilema with my cat 226. I have a snow bucket for it, looking for a plow or pusher.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I went with a 8ft BOSS plow and wing combo. I like the fact I can angle it like a plow if needed to get into tight spots. We're plowing a place where there is a lot of curbs, plus I figure if it became too heavy I can dump off to one side and keep plowing. That is my plan so far,lol, we'll see in about a month or so.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

nepatsfan;1095996 said:


> Has anyone ever welded or bolted sides onto a power angle instead of using a conventional pusher and put it on the skid steer. I am having the same dilema with my cat 226. I have a snow bucket for it, looking for a plow or pusher.


If the ends stick straight out, its pretty much useless for windrowing.....wings need to be at a 20 or 30 degree angle to still windrow, but you loose carrying cap with this config.

For my situation, I like pushers for the fact they have less failure points as to anything with hydros...and you are moving more volume of snow on each pass.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

snocrete;1096008 said:


> If the ends stick straight out, its pretty much useless for windrowing.....wings need to be at a 20 or 30 degree angle to still windrow, but you loose carrying cap with this config.
> 
> For my situation, I like pushers for the fact they have less failure points as to anything with hydros...and you are moving more volume of snow on each pass.


I was actually thinking of figuring a way of bolting them on so you could take them off if you were wanted or needed too. I guess the welding would make that useless though


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

maybe you should just get one of these www.horstwelding.com (3200 series snowwing)


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Brian Young;1096006 said:


> I went with a 8ft BOSS plow and wing combo. I like the fact I can angle it like a plow if needed to get into tight spots. We're plowing a place where there is a lot of curbs, plus I figure if it became too heavy I can dump off to one side and keep plowing. That is my plan so far,lol, we'll see in about a month or so.


We did the same thing with a boss xt last year, but I will tell you that I still prefer the pusher. Especially doing isles during the day.


----------



## bcbrouwer (Oct 25, 2010)

nepatsfan;1095996 said:


> Has anyone ever welded or bolted sides onto a power angle instead of using a conventional pusher and put it on the skid steer. I am having the same dilema with my cat 226. I have a snow bucket for it, looking for a plow or pusher.


nepatsfan, I did just that with my horst blade. I have a plow when I want and a pusher in less than 30 seconds by simply sliding the homemade endplates on 2 collars I welded on the blade and one pin through the side. cost less than $100 to make inclding steel for the plates, if you have a torch and welder. cutting edge is a 28 ply wheel loader tire. only regret is I didn't make them big enough, cause it will push quite a bit more still. but they make a huge difference. I went from plowing time of 7 hours to about 4 hours.


----------



## nliput (Oct 22, 2010)

So most people prefer pushers, now protech or snowdogg? I have a bid for both and ther eis only a 100.00 difference. Thanks Again


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I like my scoop dogg. They use thicker side plates. Some people think the attachment plate is sloppy but I don't have any issues with it.

I wish they made a dogg with a trip edge though. Protech has a better selection of pusher.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

If you have a liitle extra money check out Kage Innovations. Blade and a box you can tke on and off without gettng out of the cab. I bought one they are pretty sweet.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

bcbrouwer;1096292 said:


> nepatsfan, I did just that with my horst blade. I have a plow when I want and a pusher in less than 30 seconds by simply sliding the homemade endplates on 2 collars I welded on the blade and one pin through the side. cost less than $100 to make inclding steel for the plates, if you have a torch and welder. cutting edge is a 28 ply wheel loader tire. only regret is I didn't make them big enough, cause it will push quite a bit more still. but they make a huge difference. I went from plowing time of 7 hours to about 4 hours.


sweet...that is what I am talking about


----------

